# How are all the older Mama's doing?



## 44npregnant

There doesn't seem to be too much action in this forum. I just wanted to stop by and see how everyone is doing on their journey. :hugs:


I'm going to start my 2nd trimester soon, so I'm excited about that and almost believing that I'm pregnant finally!


----------



## blessedmomma

I am good hun! how are you?? according to bnb I am almost 2nd tri too. of course I use 3 books for my pregnancies and 2 of them say I turned 2nd tri at 13 weeks. the other one says 12 weeks. 

my morning sickness is getting less and less and energy is improving ever so slightly.


----------



## 44npregnant

blessedmomma said:


> I am good hun! how are you?? according to bnb I am almost 2nd tri too. of course I use 3 books for my pregnancies and 2 of them say I turned 2nd tri at 13 weeks. the other one says 12 weeks.
> 
> my morning sickness is getting less and less and energy is improving ever so slightly.


That's good to hear. I want to start shopping! I need some energy!


----------



## blessedmomma

I could def use a lot more energy lol! I finally have enough to get out of bed and get dressed within an hour without breaks in between. would be very nice to go shopping!!!


----------



## TicToc

I couldn't wait to start showing. It seemed like it would take ages, and now all of a sudden I am showing and I feel like time is just flying by. I used to feel like I was researching everything prematurely, now I feel like I haven't researched enough for where I am. :haha:

I am starting to get more hormonal and more easily tired out. I am nesting and trying not to stress out about finances and just enjoy this time since it will be my last pregnancy. I am simultaneously giddy and frazzled. I think I might be driving DH insane. :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

I spoke too soon. didn't sleep at all last night so very exhausted. and woke up very very sick today :(


----------



## Mahas

Largely fine but then there are bouts of nausea... Mostly I am at a loss at what to eat!! My gct was 154 and so I've been ordered off sweets including fruits... I try to take salads but they r not as filling... Somehow I just don't want to eat anything despite being hungry but I'm also pretty concerned my babies will not get the required nutrition... Any advice?


----------



## vermeil

Hello! I'm almost at the end of the second trimester. So far this part has been uneventful, I even forget I'm pregnant at times, until a good kick reminds me :haha:

I'm followed very closely because my first was a micro preemie but so far, so good :thumbup:


----------



## TicToc

I had to give up all grains for medical reasons and am allergic to many fruits so all I eat are mostly veggies and meat, mostly in the form of salads. When I first made the transition i thought I was starving to death but the trick to feeling full for me was to get plenty of meat and fats, so I use a lot of olive oil, eat sugar-less peanut butter, and eat more meat then I used to.

Good luck!


----------



## 44npregnant

Mahas said:


> Largely fine but then there are bouts of nausea... Mostly I am at a loss at what to eat!! My gct was 154 and so I've been ordered off sweets including fruits... I try to take salads but they r not as filling... Somehow I just don't want to eat anything despite being hungry but I'm also pretty concerned my babies will not get the required nutrition... Any advice?

No fruits? Oh my. I wish I had some advice.:hugs: I know I need to eat better but I'm still trying to get over this m/s!


----------



## hillarylmt

I feel fantastic! I don't even feel pregnant. If it were not for the fact I have had several ultrasounds along with a doppler at home so I can hear the heartbeat every night, I almost wouldn't believe it. I am starting to feel some faint flutters. I'm anxious to start feeling some real movement, then I would like time to SLOW right down for a while so I can just enjoy that special time with my baby, this will be my last pregnancy and I want to enjoy every moment. 
My Ultrasound is next Wednesday, so excited and a little nervous since my Downs risk came back elevated. SUPER excited to find out the sex so I can start shopping!
No cravings at all, just aversions. I HATE meat, and this girl LOVES some meat! LOL So that has been hard for me. Lots of fruit, yogurt, veggies, and beans. No weight gain, but starting to show.
So nice to read about how everyone else is doing! I can feel the hormones really kicking in also, some days I want to cry, then I could strangle my poor hubby! LOL Luckily he understands!!


----------



## hillarylmt

TicToc said:


> I am starting to get more hormonal and more easily tired out. I am nesting and trying not to stress out about finances and just enjoy this time since it will be my last pregnancy. I am simultaneously giddy and frazzled. I think I might be driving DH insane. :dohh:

This sums it up pretty perfectly for me too! :blush:


----------



## blessedmomma

Hillary I hope everything comes out ok and nothing to worry about w/elevated risk! :hugs:

we had our NT ultrasound scan today and risk is low but due to age they are running a verifi test to make sure. should get the results back in a week or two. and we are fairly sure we are having a girl :cloud9:


----------



## hillarylmt

blessedmomma said:


> Hillary I hope everything comes out ok and nothing to worry about w/elevated risk! :hugs:
> 
> we had our NT ultrasound scan today and risk is low but due to age they are running a verifi test to make sure. should get the results back in a week or two. and we are fairly sure we are having a girl :cloud9:

Thank you so much! What is a verifi test? I know I am getting the Materni21 (sp) done on Wednesday. 

congrats on a girl!! So exciting! :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

hillarylmt said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hillary I hope everything comes out ok and nothing to worry about w/elevated risk! :hugs:
> 
> we had our NT ultrasound scan today and risk is low but due to age they are running a verifi test to make sure. should get the results back in a week or two. and we are fairly sure we are having a girl :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you so much! What is a verifi test? I know I am getting the Materni21 (sp) done on Wednesday.
> 
> congrats on a girl!! So exciting! :cloud9:Click to expand...

thank you! its just like the materni21 test. they check for the same things, just different companies. there is another one called harmony too that does the same thing. I guess its just up to the dr doing the test as to which they offer. I thought I wasn't getting it done so I was surprised when they offered it so of course I agreed :flower:


----------



## Storm1jet2

3 weeks til I find out whether its a boy or a girl - can't wait! Not that I'm bothered either way, I already have my DD and although I would love her to have a sister DH is keen on a boy! All I know is that its a little squirmer already!


----------



## MonyMony

Glad to hear the updates. Still early days here. First u/s on Wed and all was well--dating was perfect!

But lots of ms and headaches to slog through...barely. Haven't told anyone but OH and sister yet, so wondering how long I can pull off feeling like roadkill and not saying anything. Today I walked into a meeting at work and someone said my color was off (I have an olive complexion so you know it had to be bad) and I had to admit to not feeling well in front of a roomful of people. Luckily, they all thought it was some kind of bug...but everyone will be suspicious soon as I know it will only get worse from here. You're so lucky, Hillary! :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello ladies!

I'm still sick most evenings and for some reason food is just not sounding good at all now. After a few weeks of eating non stop, I suppose it's for the better. Allergies have really been kicking my butt. 

I had Materni21 drawn a few weeks ago as my risk was high and all was fine and we're having a girl. :) 

I'm fairly HUGE for 1 day shy of 19 weeks. Not a lot of weight gain (about 5 lbs) but monsterous belly. I'm getting concerned that I'll out grow my maternity clothes. HA!


----------



## Havmercy

vermeil said:


> Hello! I'm almost at the end of the second trimester. So far this part has been uneventful, I even forget I'm pregnant at times, until a good kick reminds me :haha:
> 
> I'm followed very closely because my first was a micro preemie but so far, so good :thumbup:

I'm a mom to a preemie as well. Our son was a 32 weeker. Our doctors have no idea why I started laboring so soon.:shrug: They tried to stop me from dilating but it didn't work. We are newly pregnant again.:happydance: I'm hoping for a very uneventful pregnancy. I don't want the NICU experience again.:nope: How are your doctors treating you this pregnancy? Are you on any medications to keep you from delivering early?


----------



## MonyMony

I'm afraid that might be me, Whitesox--I'm already pouchy, though I'm not eating any more than usual. Nausea sees to that!

Annoyingly burping has started up...this is not one of the worst pg symptoms, of course, but couldn't I miss out on this one?


----------



## blessedmomma

MonyMony said:


> Annoyingly burping has started up...this is not one of the worst pg symptoms, of course, but couldn't I miss out on this one?

this made me laugh. I never had this with any of my pregnancies til this one and I burp ALL THE TIME!!! :wacko:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HAHA! Me too! My husband actually seems taken aback at times, like I have some mysterious control over my burps. LOL


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl:


----------



## vermeil

Havmercy said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm almost at the end of the second trimester. So far this part has been uneventful, I even forget I'm pregnant at times, until a good kick reminds me :haha:
> 
> I'm followed very closely because my first was a micro preemie but so far, so good :thumbup:
> 
> I'm a mom to a preemie as well. Our son was a 32 weeker. Our doctors have no idea why I started laboring so soon.:shrug: They tried to stop me from dilating but it didn't work. We are newly pregnant again.:happydance: I'm hoping for a very uneventful pregnancy. I don't want the NICU experience again.:nope: How are your doctors treating you this pregnancy? Are you on any medications to keep you from delivering early?Click to expand...

Hello Havmercy! Well my son was a severe case of IUGR - he just stopped growing after 22 weeks due to reduced blood flow (bad placenta). Probably due to high blood pressure and autoimmune issues, discovered after the fact. So I'm on strong bp medication and daily blood thinner injections. Also I`ve lost 40 pounds which definitely helped with the bp.

I had a 24 week scan and the doctor said matter-of-factly the baby weighed 740 grams. I started BAWLING. He looked surprised and concerned and said 'no no that`s a good weight!' I replied sobbing '*snif snif* I KNOW this one already weighs more than my first *snif* I'm so *snif* haaaaappy!!' :haha: He looked confused. I must have looked completely bonkers :wacko: My first weighed only 570g (1lb 4oz) at 27 weeks so this pregnancy is going a LOT better. I meet the doctor and have growth/blood circulation scans every two weeks.

I`ve started planning for the birth. Thinking of which breast pump to rent and how I will get transport to and from the hospital every day. Then it hit me. Most people get to go HOME with their babies! :dohh: I don`t need any of that nicu hell again! :thumbup:

What about you? Wishing you a very uneventful, boring pregnancy too! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry to hear all the preemie stories. :( cant. even. imagine.

we got our verifi test results in and we are having a healthy little girl :cloud9: very very relieved she is healthy


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats on the healthy little girl! That would be my slight preference for this pg since I want my daughter to have a sister relationship as special as I have with my sisters, but I feel like it's a boy, same way I felt when I had my son. So we'll see...


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks! my intuition is way off so I never trust myself about gender. I have only been right a couple times. pretty much whatever I think it is, I choose the other gender and then im right lol


----------



## Larkspur

I'm doing pretty good this time round - I don't seem to really get pregnancy symptoms much, but since we moved house a week ago (a monumental undertaking) and my one-year-old has just been starting to walk (with related sleep hell), I'm KNACKERED today. 

Can't wait till baby goes to bed, OH and I order some fish and chips, and to just put my feet up in front of the fire for an hour (before going to bed, haha).


----------

